# Signal S15 Drifter is going to have my children



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

[http://www.signalauto.com/images/9_6DSC05007.JPG]

I love this car..... this is one of signal's super drifters, with i think 700hp? or is that the orange one... i dont know, but both are S15, and both could have my children......err....


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

That's a fucking tight 240!


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*Corrections my friends...*

My, my...

The car with the big POWER PLANT under the hood is Signal Auto's S15 in Candy Orange. It has 600RWHP to be exact and it is an SR20DET bored out to an SR22DET!!! (TODA Bore Kit used!).

Secondly, the picture of the car is Drifter X's own car! He is one of the head mechanics for Signal Auto. It is actually an RPS13 (S13 240SX) with an S15 Front Headlight Conversion Kit! =) 

He is one KrAzY MoFo and him and Signal can be found in Osaka, Japan! 

Any further questions?

Class dismissed!

SINcerely,
KaOz.

P.S. Both could have my children too!!! MmMmmmmm!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

<-------drool


----------

